# The American Flag is a bad thing??????



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Do our future generations a favor by showing how much we care for our flag. I thought this was a joke at first, but it doesn't look like it. Seems there are plenty of folks in the country that want to ban the flag. Funny, I'd like to ban their flag from being flown in this country as well. I don't fly the English, Irish, or Welsh flag here and neither did my ancestors. They wouldn't have. They came to America b/c they wanted to be Americans. Once here, they were proud to be here and at least one gave his life to prove it. I like my flag and I hope you do too!!

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2010/05/ ... ed-america


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

43 people looked at this and not a single response. Doesn't this bother you folks? Doesn't the flag mean something to you as an American?


----------



## adokken8 (Mar 18, 2010)

First I want to inform you that I am a WW 2 and korean war veteran,May be that you had to show Faux news as the source,The second largest share holder of Faux News is a rich Saudi Arabian Prince, a Muslim and allegely supports the Taliban with finacial aid.
Since when should some one like Faux News determine who is Patriotic? People fly the flag out of respect to their country,not to flaunt it as a sign of being super patriotic. Also their is nothing wrong in displaying a flag of some ones ethnic orgin.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

adokken8 said:


> First I want to inform you that I am a WW 2 and korean war veteran,May be that you had to show Faux news as the source,The second largest share holder of Faux News is a rich Saudi Arabian Prince, a Muslim and allegely supports the Taliban with finacial aid.
> Since when should some one like Faux News determine who is Patriotic? People fly the flag out of respect to their country,not to flaunt it as a sign of being super patriotic. Also their is nothing wrong in displaying a flag of some ones ethnic orgin.


Spelling Faux news instead of Fox news explains a lot. I don't care who ownes them, what I care about is the truth and it's about the only place we get it. Have you ever wondered why they are walking all over the other "faux" news networks?

Tell you what if you can get Mexico, Russia, China and other nations to agree with your touchy feely ideas and ban the flags of their nation within their own nation I'll agree you have some credibility.

Edit: Oh, yes, and have them let us fly our flag in their country like the Mexicans do here. When you achieve that get back to me. oke:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

FAux news?? Adrian, please dont tell us you watch CNBC!!!


----------



## adokken8 (Mar 18, 2010)

If you can call your self informed by watching lunitics like Beck,go ahead.He is worse then that draft dodging ,boil in the butt druggie that so many righties worship.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

lunitics? draft dodging? boil in the butt? druggie? righties? worship?

   I have to hand it to you liberal guys. I don't think I could have worked that much tolerance into two sentences.  

Anyway, could you explain to me why they are number one in the news? Just wondering. It's all so confusing.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

All I saw was a poll. Where did the question come from? Who even suggested banning the flag? Banning from what? Banned where? It seemed to be a leading question to me meant to stir up emotion rather than based on any fact. Without more information, the poll is meaningless.

In my case, no, no a thousand times no. The flag of the US will and should never be "banned". On the other hand, there is a complete code of etiquette for flags http://www.usflag.org/flagetiquette.html. FYI, You can fly an American flag simultaneously with the flag of any other country, but check the etiquette first. A number of friends we know that have dual citizenship (e.g. US and Canada) fly both flags. Most former and active military personnel (including myself) are aware of most of the rules for flags. Too bad they don't teach it in school anymore.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

chiben22 said:


> If you can call your self informed by watching lunitics like Beck,go ahead.He is worse then that draft dodging ,boil in the butt druggie that so many righties worship.
> 
> i agree!!


If you want to be informed as you say you have to watch Beck and those like him. The mainstream Marxist media will not tell you the things you need to know to remain a republic. I do watch the mainstream media though, because you have to watch both sides to be informed. Every time someone knocks these guys by saying people are not smart to watch them they admit their own ignorance. If you don't watch both sides your ignorant of other opinions. It is comparable to being a judge, then passing sentence after hearing the prosecution and not the defense. 


> All I saw was a poll.


It's been a while, so I don't remember if the article was with this poll, or if I read it on the Drudge report. There are people now who think we are offending other people if we fly the American flag. The places where they thought it should not be flown was about the same places they think the Ten Commandments should not be. 
You as a veteran are perhaps more aware than most people about how the flag should be treated. I'm sure it should not be flown upside down under the Mexican flag at our schools.


----------

